# Some Old Artistic-ish Pictures



## RIBottleguy (Aug 4, 2011)

Here are some pictures I'm pretty sure I never uploaded.  Some artistic, some just random.  Enjoy!

 Poison Tinct. Iodine






 Early Hayne's Arabian Balsam





 Atlas E-Z Seal





 English medicine





 Some nice color





 Coca-Cola semi-chronology






 And lastly, some true SCA bottles.  None of that nuked crap!


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 7, 2011)

A Tinct poison was one of the first bottles I ever dug, still have it.  I see them in a wide range of prices in antique malls.  Highest I ever saw was $85, it probably never sold.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

